# Keep away Goose



## tomspiro008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello friends,
How can I keep away goose from my home without hunting dog.
Thanks.


----------



## tomspiro008 (Mar 3, 2009)

tomspiro008 said:


> Hello friends,
> How can I keep away goose from my home without hunting dog.
> Thanks.


I mean to say that I won't to keep any hunting dog. I can afford to buy any hunting dog economically but not physically-mentally. Because I don't like dog.
So suggest me to keep away the geese without using hunting dogs.

Thanks.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there a particular reason the Goose/Geese are annoying you or you want to keep them away?


----------



## tomspiro008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Melysia said:


> Is there a particular reason the Goose/Geese are annoying you or you want to keep them away?


Hello Melysia,

I have lake front view home. Geese come out from lake and spoil my garden and my back yard. I want to keep them away from my home. That is the only reason, why I want them away from home. So if you know How to keep away them from home then please suggest me.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

put a fence up!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

They come with living in the countryside - Enjoy them for the fantastic creatures they are or move to a city.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> They come with living in the countryside - Enjoy them for the fantastic creatures they are or move to a city.


or put a fence up!!


----------



## tomspiro008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Melysia said:


> Is there a particular reason the Goose/Geese are annoying you or you want to keep them away?


Geese are so frustrating bird for me. they spoil my garden, my backyard and my parking area. two days ago they bite my little baby. 
So I don't want to hunt them, just keep them away.

Thanks


----------



## tomspiro008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for so kindly reply,
I have just follow one suggestion to prevent the geese. and it is working well now. 
For that I hire one geese control service and right now it's working very well and effective. 
So I am satisfy and happy.
Thanks
-------------------------------
*Canada Geese Repellent*


----------



## annypeter (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the Geese repellent is the best solution for your problem..For that you are not suppose to drive a car or use the shotgun.It keeps the geese away from your home.


----------



## annypeter (Apr 1, 2009)

tomspiro008 said:


> I hire one geese control service and right now it's working very well and effective.
> So I am satisfy and happy.
> Thanks
> -------------------------------
> *Canada Geese Repellent*


Hello Tom,

I visit their website and they provide effective solution on geese control.


----------



## annypeter (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Today I got one suggestion on geese control. Someone has suggest me to use green laser pointers to keep geese away from our home and working place. Well I never hear about this solution before. So, If any of you knows about it then please share that information. If I got more info on it, I surely share that with all of you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## annypeter (Apr 1, 2009)

I am surprise with not receiving any single reply on use of green laser pointers to keep geese away.


----------



## annypeter (Apr 1, 2009)

How effective the use of chemical geese repellent on geese control?


----------



## annypeter (Apr 1, 2009)

With the help of geese control management program, I have got some effective solution on geese problem. They also provide the information on geese pest control problems.


----------



## annypeter (Apr 1, 2009)

As I am using Flight Control Plus to prevent Goose from my garden and my back yard, I have found that flight control plus is a proven, effective chemical goose repellent and it is cost effective. With the use of that we no need to worry about a Canadian geese problem during the migrating season. I think it's better to use rather than shout them.

(Dont kill them just keep them away form your office and home)


----------

